# The 2010 Century A Month Register



## ASC1951 (2 Apr 2010)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one: 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=7113

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible. 


Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief discription of the route ridden. 

Previous successful participants of the C+/Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge during its 6 years' existence are entitled to display a gold star for each year that they were successful 

Only log the first qualifying ride of each month 

*For each month simply edit your one original post in this thread*.


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Apr 2010)

*27 January 2010 C#61*
102 miles and 3685'
Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Wighill, Wetherby, Leeds.

Cold - 4degC - wet and thoroughly miserable.

*25 February 2010 C#62*
104 miles and 4620'
Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Burton, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wighill, Tadcaster, Collingham, Leeds.

Nearly as cold, foggy and just as miserable.

*11 March 2010 C#63*
108 miles and 7550'
The Lanzarote Ironman route. Soo, Famara, Teguise, Haria, Mirador del Rio, Arietta, Tahiche, Nazaret, L408, El Griffo, Conil, Tias , Puerto Carmen, Macher, Yaiza, El Golfo, Las Salinas, Timanfaya, Tinajo, La Santa, Soo.

Warm and windy with occasional showers.

*22 April 2010 C#64*
105 miles and 7520'
Leeds, Ilkley, Skipton, Kettlewell, Buckden, West Burton, Leyburn, Middleham, Masham, Ripon, Harrogate, Leeds.

Overcast and cold, but dry. New chain before setting off, old block, so a horrible ride fiddling about between usable gear combinations.

*21 May 2010 C#65*
105 miles and 4620'
Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wighill, Tadcaster, Collingham, Leeds.

Hot and sunny. A nice day out.

*22 June 2010 C#66*
115 miles and 8365'
Leeds, Otley, Addingham, Kettlewell, Buckden, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Bainbridge, Aysgarth, Masham, Ripon, Harrogate, Leeds.

Steady ride on a cracking sunny day.

*3 July 2010 C#67*
105 miles and 4620'
Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wighill, Tadcaster, Collingham, Leeds.

A good ride on a nice day.

*6 August 2010 C#68*
102 miles and 9500'
(Savoie, French Alps) Le Bettaix, St Laurent, Moutiers, Albertville, Beaufortain, Cormet de Roseland, Bourg St Maurice, Moutiers, St Laurent, Le Bettaix.

A big hilly ride with a classic Tour col.

*2 September 2010 C#69*
104 miles and 3750,
Leeds, Wetherby, York, Goole, Hillam, Tadcaster, Wetherby, Leeds.

*13 October 2010 C#70*
105 miles and 4620'
Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wighill, Tadcaster, Collingham, Leeds.

The first cold day of autumn.

*7 November 2010 C#71*
102 miles and 3685'
Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Wighill, Wetherby, Leeds.

Eight hours of sun, but all at 7deg C. A fine ride.

*15 December 2010 C#72*
102 miles and 3685'
Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Wighill, Wetherby, Leeds.

Blustery and cold. One to tick off, not enjoy.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Apr 2010)

*















*

*17/1/10 (C61)*  101 miles, 3609 feet height gain. Cold, light winds sunny with a lot of cloud. A few icy stretches. Solo on Pompino fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Billington, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Catterall, Broughton, Woodplumpton, Salwick, Inskip, Hambleton, Cockerham, Lancaster, Galgate, Forton, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*4/2/10 (C62)*  101.7 miles, 5539 feet height gain. Fog to Wigglesworth then mainly sunny with a bit of cloud until Lancaster. Then increasing cloud til it rained 2 miles from home. South easterly wind. solo on pompino 47x20 fixed. 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Edisford, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, settle, Ribblehead, Ingleton, A65 to Devils bridge, A683 to Lancaster, A6 to Galgate, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*3/03/10 (C63)*  101 miles, 6183 feet height gain, cloudy, with a few sunny spells. South easterly wind Solo on pompino fixed 47 x 20.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Chatburn, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, A65 to Devils Bridge, Devils bridge, Sedbergh, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle, Rathmell, Sawley, A59 to Bramley Meade, Great Harwood.


*4/4/10 (C64)*  100.9 miles, 6112 feet height gain. Sunny with a lot of cloud. North Westerly wind. Solo on pompino 47x 20 fixed, 
 Great Harwood, Whalley, Edisford, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Wray, Hornby, Warton, round the Yealands to Carnforth, Lancaster, Cockerham, Garstang Longridge, Ribchester, Wilpshire, Great Harwood

*4/5/10*  (C65) 104 miles.6392 feet height gain. Sunny, Cold Northwesterly winds. 47 x 20 fixed. Solo.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Great Mytton, Clitheroe, A59 to Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Clapham Station to A65 then to Cowan Bridge, minor road over Barbondale to Dentdale, Back road through Catholes to Sedbergh, Devils Bridge, A65 to Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Chatburn, Worston, Pendleton, Wiswell, Great Harwood.
*
2 & 3 /6/10 (C66) *223 miles, 13985 feet height gain. Sunny after early mist. Solo on 47x20 fixed Pompino.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Worston, Chatburn, Sawley, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Clapham Station, A65 to Devils Bridge*. * Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Appleby, Bolton, Cliburn, Penrith, Newton Reigny, Skelton, Hesket Newmarket, Calbeck, Uldale, Castle Inn. Minor roads to Cockermouth. Wythop Mill, Braithwaite, Keswick, minor roads round Thirlmere. Ambleside, Windermere, Burneside, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Burton in Kendal, Over Kellet, Caton, Quernmore, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Wilpshire, Great Harwood.

 *2/7/10 (C67) *103 miles, Height gain 6411 feet. Rain for first 3 miles then sunny and cloudy. Solo on Pompino 47x20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Sawley, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Wray, Hornby, Gressingham, Arkholme, Docker, Hutton Roof, Burton in Kendal, Bolton le sands. Minor roads and cycle paths through Lancaster to Aldcliffe, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Dinckley, Whalley, Great Harwood.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (5 Aug 2010)

*




















2011
2/1/11 (C73) 100.08 miles 3893 feet height gain. Cloudy with very light winds, icy in places. Solo on 47 x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Copster Green, Ribchester, Longridge, Grimsargh, Preston, Lytham, Blackpool, Cleveleys, Skippool, Cockerham, Lancaster, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Salesbury, Whitebirk, Rishton, Great Harwood



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
















17/1/10 *(C61) 101 miles, 3609 feet height gain. Cold, light winds sunny with a lot of cloud. A few icy stretches. Solo on Pompino fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Billington, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Catterall, Broughton, Woodplumpton, Salwick, Inskip, Hambleton, Cockerham, Lancaster, Galgate, Forton, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*4/2/10* (C62) 101.1 miles, 5694 feet height gain. Fog to Wigglesworth then mainly sunny with a bit of cloud until Lancaster. Then increasing cloud til it rained 2 miles from home. South easterly wind. solo on pompino 47x20 fixed. 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Edisford, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, settle, Ribblehead, Ingleton, A65 to Devils bridge, A683 to Lancaster, A6 to Galgate, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, great Harwood.
*
3/03/10 *(C63) 101 miles, 6183 feet height gain, cloudy, with a few sunny spells. South easterly wind Solo on Pompino fixed 47 x 20.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Chatburn, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, A65 to Devils Bridge, Devils bridge, Sedbergh, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle, Rathmell, Sawley, A59 to Bramley Meade, Great Harwood.

*4/4/10 *(C64) 100.9 miles, 6112 feet height gain. Sunny with a lot of cloud. North Westerly wind. Solo on pompano 47x 20 fixed, 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Edisford, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Wray, Hornby, Warton, round the Yealands to Carnforth, Lancaster, Cockerham, Garstang Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*4/5/10* (C65) 104 miles.6392 feet height gain. Sunny, Cold Northwesterly winds. 47 x 20 fixed. Solo.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Great Mytton, Clitheroe, A59 to Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Clapham Station to A65 then to Cowan Bridge, minor road over Barbondale to Dentdale, Back road through Catholes to Sedbergh, Devils Bridge, A65 to Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Chatburn, Worston, Pendleton, Wiswell, Great Harwood.

*2 & 3 /6/10 (C66) *223 miles, 13985 feet height gain. Sunny after early mist. Solo on 47x20 fixed Pompino.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Worston, Chatburn, Sawley, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Clapham Station, A65 to Devils Bridge*. *Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Appleby, Bolton, Cliburn, Penrith, Newton Reigny, Skelton, Hesket Newmarket, Calbeck, Uldale, Castle Inn. Minor roads to Cockermouth. Wythop Mill, Braithwaite, Keswick, minor roads round Thirlmere. Ambleside, Windermere, Burneside, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Burton in Kendal, Over Kellet, Caton, Quernmore, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Wilpshire, Great Harwood.

*2/7/10 (C67) *103 miles, Height gain 6411 feet. Rain for first 3 miles then sunny and cloudy. Solo on Pompino 47x20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Sawley, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Wray, Hornby, Gressingham, Arkholme, Docker, Hutton Roof, Burton in Kendal, Bolton le sands. Minor roads and cycle paths through Lancaster to Aldcliffe, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Dinckley, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*5/8/10 (C68) *101 miles, Height Gain 4891 feet, Cloudy with frequent showers with the odd sunny interval. Solo on 47 x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Garstang, Cockerham, Glasson Dock. Retrace to Whalley, Barrow, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Cow bridge, Halton West, Bolton by Bowland, Chatburn, A59 to Bramley Meade, Great Harwood. 

*1/9/10 (C69) *101 miles, height gain 6747 feet, Sunny with light winds. Solo on 47 x 20 Fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Waddington, Grindleton, Chatburn, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Keasden, Low Bentham, Burton in Lonsdale, A65 then minor roads over Barbondale. Dent, Ribblehead, Settle, Sawley, Chatburn, Whalley, Great Harwood. 
*
2/10/10 (C70) *107 miles , 7085 feet height gain, Cloudy with sunny spells ,cool, with strong southerly wind. With Randall and Steve, on a geared bike.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Sawley, A65 Giggleswick, Paley Green , Eldroth, Clapham Station, A65 to Kirkby Lonsdale, Minor roads through Old Town to Killington Lake/Res. Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Helwith Bridge, Little Stainforth, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Sawley, Clitheroe, Bypass to Bramley Meade, great Harwood 

*2/11/10 (C71) *102 miles, 5613 feet height gain. Rain and windy. With North Lancs Road Club. Pompino 47x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Scorton, Quernmore, Crook o'Lune, Burton in Kendal, Brackenthwaite, Silverdale, Bolton le Sands, minor roads through Lancaster, Cockerham, Catterall, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood. 

*10/12/10 (C72)* 100.01 miles, 4544 feet height gain, Frequent showers til noon then cloudy. Westerly wind. Solo on Pompino 47x20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Garstang, Cockerham, Lancaster, cycle paths and minor roads to Bolton le Sands, Carnforth, Silverdale, Weatherslack, U turn in road at 50 miles and retrace to Great Harwood.


----------



## deckertim (2 Jan 2011)

11 July 2010. 108 miles. Strood, Faversham, Whitstable, Reculver, then round seaside path to Ramsgate, Canterbury, Faversham, and home to Strood.

15 Aug 2010. 100.2 Strood, Maidstone, Tenterden Rye, Appledore, Tenterden, Grafty Green, Harrietsham, Sandling, Eccles, Woulham, Rochester, Strood.

26 Sep 2010. 101 miles. Bromley South to start of Evans Ride it in Addington. Oxted, Crockham Hill, Westerham (twice, doing a loop twice), Edenbridge, Hartfield, Chuck Hatch, Friars Gate, Groombridge, Leigh, Bough Beech Reservoir, Toys Hill, Chevening, Tatsfield, Cudham, Downe, Keston, Addington.

24th Oct 2010. 112 miles. Friday Night Ride to Whitsable. London, Greenwich, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable, then back to Rochester

19th Nov 2010. 102 miles. Rochester to London, then FNRTTC to Brighton via Sutton and Devil's Dyke. Plus an extra 3 miles along to Ovingdean and back to to go over the 100.

12th Dec 2010. 101miles. Rochester, Bluebell Hill, Penednen Heath, Bearsted, Pluckley, Appledore, Rye, Fairlght, Ore, Hawkhurst, Marden, West Farleigh, East Farleigh, Aylesford and train home. 

2nd Jan 2011. 103.8 miles. Rochester, Cobham, Sole Street, Kemsing, Otford, Godstone, Turners Hill, Forest Row, Pembury, Hildenborough, Platt, Ryarsh, Birling, Snodland, Halling, Cuxton and Home.
__________________


----------

